# Top Gear Live 2011 - birmingham



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone else going this year? really looking forward to it!! never been before so no idea what to expect :car:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Defo not. If its anything like the way the program is going it will be rubbish.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been 3 or 4 times and really enjoy it. Usually some good stunts and special effects. I remember one year i went when Paul Swifts driving team had an accident and smashed up an Astra VXR during one of their driving routines (airbags galore went off in the car!) 
The classic car show is usually on at the same time and your ticket includes entry to that which is worth a good wander around.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

When is it?


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

i went a few years ago was a really good day going again this year.
its at nec on the 11th-13th of nov and at the london excel on the 25th-27 nov.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

we are there on the sunday wirth Gold tickets so access to the compound to look at the supercars up close etc.


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

I went last year and was a good day out! Enjoyed the car stands with khan's veyron and the cosworth range rover and matte black supercars everywhere:argie:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I went before, it was ok, but ended up spending my time thinking how certain car really needed corrected lol

TG Live show was not much fun

Classic car show was better.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I go every year as an exhibitor and run a club stand. Great show loads to see and best part is its free as an exhibitor lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

TG Live is a real matter of opinion - I get free tickets most years and usually come away thinking I was glad I hadn't paid for them. The exhibition itself is almost pointless, I can't see anyone going to buy a supercar there and there is some serious tat for sale.

Classic Motorshow much better - some junk and stands flogging stuff that you'll see at any country show but some weird and wonderful cars too - we have a stand there in Hall 4 if anyones going.

You can win free tickets from us - see our own section on how, but act quickly..closes tomorrow


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never been, but would like to go oneday.....


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> TG Live is a real matter of opinion - I get free tickets most years and usually come away thinking I was glad I hadn't paid for them. The exhibition itself is almost pointless, I can't see anyone going to buy a supercar there and there is some serious tat for sale.
> 
> Classic Motorshow much better - some junk and stands flogging stuff that you'll see at any country show but some weird and wonderful cars too - we have a stand there in Hall 4 if anyones going.
> 
> You can win free tickets from us - see our own section on how, but act quickly..closes tomorrow


its a good crack im looking forward to it , i'll be there from thursday also in hall 4 on the cci stand .ill come over and see what tat youve got for sale :lol:

if you get 5 check out the chassis i built thats on show on the tvr stand also in hall 4.

russ


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going this year for the first time. My girlfriend surprised me with Silver tickets for the Saturday on my birthday (we aren't as flush as Paula )

I'm expecting something similar to the Autosport International/Pistonheads show if I'm honest


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Paula you will enjoy but if you want to see super and hyper cars book your tickets for the Goodwood Festival of Speed and you will be hooked


----------

